# El cul d'en Jaumet



## Morion

Tinc un diccionari de frases fetes que diu que _ser o semblar el cul d'en Jaumet_ és en castellà _no cocérsele a uno el pan_, però jo no ho havia sentit mai dir això en castellà. Algú més expert sap si hi ha una traducció més plana i més utilitzada? o al menys explicar qué es això de semblar el cul del tal Jaumet...

Gràcies

Ah! i Jaumet és Jaimito, és el mateix Jaimito de los chistes?


----------



## Mei

Sempre he sentit dir que "el cul d'en Jaumet no para mai quiet" i es fa servir per dir que algú no para de moure's. 

Lo de "cocérsele uno el pan" no ho había sentit mai em sembla 

No crec que sigui la mateixa persona en Jaume que Jaimito. (en catala "un chiste" és "un acudit")

Salut

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, 

Jo tampoc no he sentit mai això del "pan"... En tot cas, "ser el cul d'en Jaumet" en castellà seria "ser un culo de mal asiento". Aquí en vam parlar.

Salut!


----------



## ampurdan

Mei said:


> "el cul d'en Jaumet no para mai quiet"


 
...però això no rima!


----------



## megane_wang

> "_no cocérsele a uno el pan"_


 
No l'havia sentida mai, però deu voler dir que no tens prou paciència com per esperar a que el pa es cogui ?? O que els teus "pans" no estan mai prou temps quiets com perquè es coguin ??  

En castellà fa poc que he "adquirit" aquest, que potser et servirà: *"tener avispas en el culo"*

Salut!


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:


> ...però això no rima!



No me la vaig inventar pas jo, ho he sentit així.

Mei


----------



## Mixeta i mixons

Bon dia companys, crec que allò de no conéixer-se-li el pa a u vol dir que eixa persona no aconseguix fer llustre, acumular un poc de greix al cos per més pa que menge, degut precisament a que no para mai quet.
*no cocérsele a alguien el pan* 
fr. coloq. Estar intranquilo hasta hacer, decir o saber lo que se desea.
21. *Conèixer-se*: deixar-se veure, manifestar-se un poc.​


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !



> conéixer-se-li ...


 
Compte, que diu *cocérsele (coure-se-li) !!  *


----------



## Morion

Ara que ho dieu si que ho vaig sentir una vegada dir _ets el cul d'en Jaumet que no para mai quiet_, fa molt de temps però no vaig parar atenció. 
Disculpeu si no escric bé, estic aprenent catalá i faig moltes erradas. 
I Ampurdan jo trobo que si rima: Jaum*et* / qui*et.* És una dita popular, no un poema.

Gràcies nois i noies, una vegada més he après molt de vosaltres.


----------



## sept69

Mei said:


> No me la vaig inventar pas jo, ho he sentit així.
> 
> Mei


 
"el cul d'en Jaumet no para mai quiet"
" el cul d'en Jaumet mai està quiet"  
sds


----------



## chics

Bon dia, colla!

Jo sí he sentit sovint que una persona és _com el cul d'en Jaumet_ (que no para mai quiet). Es fa servir per a una persona molt inquieta, nerviosa, que no para... es diu molt als nens petits que es passen el dia corrent, també.

En castellà hi ha una expresió que vol dir el mateix, i a més, conté la paraula "cul": *Ser un culo de mal asiento*.

Popularment l'expressió castellana ha derivat a *ser un culo de mal agüero* (_agüero_ de _agujero_-forat???), que no es considera correcta però es fa servir molt oralment en alguns entorns.

Salut!


----------



## ^NiNa^

És com *el cul d'en Jaumet*, no pot estar ni assegut, ni dret.

De tota manera no se pas qui és aquest tal Jaumet!


----------



## Morion

chics said:


> Bon dia, colla!
> 
> Jo sí he sentit sovint que una persona és _com el cul d'en Jaumet_ (que no para mai quiet). Es fa servir per a una persona molt inquieta, nerviosa, que no para... es diu molt als nens petits que es passen el dia corrent, també.
> 
> En castellà hi ha una expresió que vol dir el mateix, i a més, conté la paraula "cul": *Ser un culo de mal asiento*.
> 
> Popularment l'expressió castellana ha derivat a *ser un culo de mal agüero* (_agüero_ de _agujero_-forat???), que no es considera correcta però es fa servir molt oralment en alguns entorns.
> 
> Salut!


 
Hola Chics,

El que jo havia sentit en castellà amb agüero és: _és un pájaro de mal agüero_ però la que dius tu no l'havia sentit mai. Però aquest _agüero_ no vé de agujero si no del llatí _augurium_. És a dir, que pájaro pot ser pájaro però en la dita popular es pot referir a una persona que mai no porta bones notícies.


----------



## chics

Sí, la del pájaro la coneixia. Suposo que hi ha gent que comença una i l'acaba amb l'altra! Igual que hi ha gent que diu _cocreta_ en comptes de _croqueta_... Les dones dels pobles de les pel·lis d'Almodóvar segur que diuen _culo de mal agüero_.


----------



## Morion

chics said:


> Sí, la del pájaro la coneixia. Suposo que hi ha gent que comença una i l'acaba amb l'altra! Igual que hi ha gent que diu _cocreta_ en comptes de _croqueta_... Les dones dels pobles de les pel·lis d'Almodóvar segur que diuen _culo de mal agüero_.


ja,ja,ja,ja... si que és veritat, segur que si


----------



## Mixeta i mixons

Oops! És cert, la RAE deia cocérsele, aquest matí anava molt de pressa. De vagades quan estic mig dormint crec que m'invente llengües noves, amb etimologies historiades i mitològiques i una gramàtica inspirada per la més pura lògica... Ho sent.


----------



## --macarena--

una pregunta: aquesta expressió (ser com un cul d'en Jaumet), és negativa/ofensiva? o sigui si ho dic jo, com reacciona la persona? significa que et molesta l'altra persona o pot ser simplement que es massa activa però no en el sentit negatiu?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola macarena,
La meva impressió és que és una expressió afectuosa. No vol dir que l'altra persona et molesti molt, sinó que simplement és molt moguda. He sentit força mares dir això dels seus fills...


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Sí, jo estic totalment d'acord amb el que diu l'Avellana, no és ofensiu ni negatiu.
Per cert, jo sempre l'he sentit com a "ser (com) *el* cul d'en Jaumet", però deuen ser variants.


----------



## avellanainphilly

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Per cert, jo sempre l'he sentit com a "ser (com) *el* cul d'en Jaumet", però deuen ser variants.


Sí, sí, tens tota la raó. Jo també ho he sentit sempre amb l'article definit.


----------



## --macarena--

moltes gràcies!!=)


----------



## Dymn

Morion said:


> I Ampurdan jo trobo que si rima: Jaum*et* / qui*et.* És una dita popular, no un poema.


_Jaumet _és e oberta i _quiet _és e tancada, almenys en català central.

Aquesta "pseudorima" em recorda a l'expressió "qui no té feina el gat pentina", que no sé si qui se la va inventar volia que rimés o no, però sens dubte no ho fa.


----------

